# Confused  Pete again.



## pckouris (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry to bother you again but where is the conversation about "your favorite micro-wave popcorn"? I don't know where to go to find it again.
And where is the baking bread conversations? Where is it?
Is there no way to keep track of where you have been and what conversations with whom you have had?
And I was having a conversation about baggette pans too and can't find that one either.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14827

All you have to do, is, from here, click on your name, scroll down to other posts by pete and it will take you to all the posts that you have been in.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 27, 2005)

For the past posts you made, you can take a look at your own profile and check on "find all posts by Pete" or "find all threads started by Pete".  Or you can also use the advanced search, just type in the criteria that you are sure of (you don't have to fill in everything) and it should find the answer(s) for you... good luck!!


----------



## pckouris (Oct 27, 2005)

So, you got to: Find more posts by Pete and then click to go into them. Right. I think I've got that now. Thanks Texas Girl.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

Your welcome Pete!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 27, 2005)

Go to the top of the page Pete and click on _User CP_ in there you should find your recent posts....if not than go to your profile......as well you can do a search....


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 27, 2005)

Pete, you can also go into your user CP and subscribe to all the threads that you post on, which can also be mailed to your personal email. 

To do this go into your user CP at the top of the DC page, once into your user CP click on the left hand side where it says "Edit Options" (under the heading "Settings and Options"), and scroll to the part where it says "Default Thread Subscription Mode" here you can subscribe to get the threads that you've posted on sent to you in the form of an email (you can decide how frequently you receive it, either no subscription, no emails, instant, daily, or weekly). Hope this helps you out some more


----------



## pckouris (Oct 27, 2005)

Very helpful you guys! Thank you very much!


----------

